# Corid doses. Treatment versus prevention?



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a boer buck, who is 3 months old and started acting ill yesterday. I had been using albon (as many of you already know, at lower than recommended dosages, the dose the vet recommended) and it has worked (or we just didn't have a problem with cocci in the goats I fecalled) until recently. My question is, and I did search the board first, but couldn't find it, do you use a different dosage for prevention than you do for treatment with corid. I run a fecal on this goat tonight and he has alot of cocci. He doesn't have scours yet, but is weak and moping around. I started 2 days ago with co-rid on this specific buck. I treated him with albon 12.5% three weeks ago. He was fine until yesterday and I started with 6.25cc/25lbs 2 days ago. Since I know he has an infestation of cocci, do I need to give more for treatment than for prevention? Also, what else do I need to do besides corid? He isn't at deaths door, and I want to keep him from it. This is a registered SA boer buck worth a lot of money. 

I have learned, from the help of many here, that albon dosed by vets is often the wrong dose and not strong enough for them. What I have done so far: Weight: 25lbs; Yesterday: 6.25cc corid, 5g probios, 12cc energy suppliment, .5 cc bo-se, 2ml vitamin b complex (may have been too little, someone please help me with this one, how much b complex); today 6.25cc corid, 12cc energy suppliment, .5cc bo-se. 

Thanks, Tara


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

This is from Goatkeeping 101 - This is what you do. Don't worry about prevention dosage. (That's what Vicki told me.)

Treatment dose....use once a day for 5 days..no less.Use it full strength...no water! And yes, you're vet will throw a wall-eyed fit if you tell him how you used it! He will also tell you the "calf dose" which isn't anywhere near strong enough for goats. Been there, done that...didn't work! This dose is 5x's the calf dose and I just,today, did fecals on all my babies! Not one coccidia egg! They are 3mo. olds and Feb. babies. So, I can safely say the doses below work with fecals to back 'em up!

Doses below are 50mg/kg (2.2#)....recommended treatment levels for caprines.

6cc/25#
12cc/50#
18cc/75#
24/100#


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

I had read that one before. I have been dosing at 6.25cc (Vickis recommendation when we bought a goat from her and asked her about doseage). .25cc won't make a difference. I just wasn't sure if prevention or treatment doses were the same. I am doing a treatment for confirmed cocci at 6.25CC/25lbs. 

Tara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Only if they have dairrhea do I add banamine to the mix of what you do. Sorry I don't use Bcomplex I use either fortified if I want the b12 in there, and you want the b12 in there right now, or straight thiamin from my vet when I only want b1.

I am keeping a tube if the Diarsynal also, it was really miraculous with a buck when he was sick. Vicki


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

He does not have diareah. His poops are still balls, but soft and stuck together in clumps. 

What is the difference in b12 and b1 in terms of how it helps a goat with an high count of cocci?
What is dairsynal? is it rx?

Tara


----------



## crocee (Jul 30, 2008)

B1 is Thiamine and B12 is Cyanocobalamin. The B1 is produced in the rumen and the goat can die if it gets too low. B12 stimulates the appetite. B-Complex contains both but not enough B1 to help the goat unless you give HUGE amounts. The fortified contains more B1 per smaller dose.

I have 2 bottles of injetcable B complexes
Maxi-B 1000 from Duravet contains 12.5mg/mL of B-1
The Fortified from Agri-Labs contains 100mg/mL of B-1


To get the 100mg I would have to give a shot of 8cc where as the fortified would only be 1cc.


There have been many discussions on this subject but the meds for cocci may deplete the B1 in the rumen. B1 and B12 also help with immunity.
HTH
Andi


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

> There have been many discussions on this subject but the meds for cocci may deplete the B1 in the rumen.


Not repeating myself on this statement.



> What is dairsynal? is it rx?


http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=4f313fba-b26c-42c7-a254-7b5c307d0120
An intestinal protectant to help manage digestive upsets and diarrhea by combining with the mucus to adhere to intestinal mucosa for reduced irritation and fluid loss. Contains a unique component, montmorillonite (smectite clay), which has substantial capacity to adsorb and absorb toxins, bacteria, viruses, enzymes and free radicals -15 times more than kaolin. Its unique paste formula is more effective than pills or powder. Contains Dextrose and Glycerol for energy. 
No, it's not Rx.

Maxi-B 1000 is generally used for the high amount of B12 in ea. ml.-1000mcg of B12.
Kaye


----------



## rg1950 (Feb 9, 2008)

Kaye, Thanks I found the diarsanyl paste. What is the dosage for a 20lb goat? How much How often? Thanks, 
Tara


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

1cc for 15#. it's not an _exact_ drug, so I just generally squirt it into a 3cc syringe and administer it. It also helps keep the tube end clean. 

When I'm using it...I will give it every 6 hrs. Ummmm...I was also told not to give it with medications...as it will interfere with the intestinal absorbtion of the meds. and it does adequately coat the intestinal wall. If I'm medicating orally...then I wait 30-45 min. after meds. to give it.
Kaye


----------



## Tonya Strait (Jan 2, 2019)

if you observe a chicken showing symptoms of Coccidiosis or is detected with the infection keep that bird away from the flock as the infected *bird can cause disease* in other chickens as well. Coccidiosis occurs in the more warm environment compared to the cold climate.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Please do not answer old posts. These are from 2008. If there is a question, start a new post. Thank you.


----------

